# 9 speed crank on 8 speed?



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

I need to replace my old crank on 105 8 speed drive train. I ran across a 105 9 speed crank for a reasonable price. Will it work OK? Will an 8 speed chain work? I know that the bottom bracket will need to be replaced. 
Thanks


----------

